# Any clubs in Wy.?



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Are there any Schutzhund/IPO clubs near Jackson hole Wyoming?


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Any good trainers near Jackson hole? Dont hesitate to answer if you know one.


----------



## Nikao (Jan 6, 2020)

It would really be nice to find a club in Wyoming or southern Mt. Big Sky Working Dogs is the only one I know of but they are in Bozeman, too far to drive.


----------

